# AACRAID 6805 on FreeBSD 9



## Regressor (May 22, 2012)

Hi. I'm trying to get AACRAID 6805 support on FreeBSD 9. I downloaded the driver code for fbsd FreeBSD 8.3 and compiled it on FBSD FreeBSD 9.0 and it compiled without any errors/warnings. Then I *kldload*-ed it and got:


```
aacu0: <Adaptec RAID Controller> mem 0xf8c00000-0xf8ffffff,0xf8bbc000-0xf8bbc7ff,0xf8bbe000-
0xf8bbe0ff irq 50
at device 0.0 on pci132
aacu0: Enable Raw I/O
aacu0: Enable 64-bit array
aacu0: New comm. interface type1 enabled
aacu0: Adaptec 6805, aac driver 2.4.2-18668
aacd0: <RAID 6> on aacu0
aacd0: 2860022MB (5857325056 sectors)

aacu0: COMMAND 0xffffff8001fe3000 TIMEOUT AFTER 40 SECONDS
aacu0: aac_timeout: FIB @ 0xffffff86955fe020
aacu0: XferState 830ad<HOSTOWNED,INITIALISED,EMPTY,FROMHOST,REXPECTED,NORM,ASYNC,FAST_RESPONSE>
aacu0: Command 502
aacu0: StructType 1
aacu0: Flags 0x0
aacu0: Size 80
aacu0: SenderSize 2048
aacu0: SenderAddress 0x0
aacu0: RcvrAddress 0x1962b020
aacu0: SenderData 0x0
aacu0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 01 00
aacu0: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
```

The driver hangs forever printing 
	
	



```
aacu0: COMMAND 0xffffff8001fe3000 TIMEOUT AFTER xxxx SECONDS
```
 I compiled it with debug info to get verbose logging and found that all sync commands work, but the driver didn't get a reply on the first async rawio command. It looks like there is some problem with interrupts.

On 8.3 this code works without a problem. I tried to disable PCIE MSI/X in loader.conf but this didn't help.

Adaptec support answered "Unfortunately, at the present time we do not offer support for FreeBSD 9. Only 8.x is currently supported. Support for FreeBSD 9 is scheduled and will be available on a future release currently expected in the fall of this year (Oct time frame)."

Any ideas?

P.S. On FBSD FreeBSD 8.3 I noticed kernel message 
	
	



```
aacu0: [ITHREAD]
```
 after 
	
	



```
aacu0: New comm. interface type1 enabled
```
 but FBSD FreeBSD 9 doesn't write it.


----------



## venom (Apr 11, 2014)

make manyback
or
replace failed controller


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,

  why don't you try the driver available for FreeBSD 9.0 from Adaptec?

https://www.adaptec.com/en-us/speed/rai ... 42_tgz.htm

Assuming there isn't a more recent driver included in FreeBSD 9.0,

thanks, Andy.


----------



## venom (Apr 19, 2014)

Did you try ?
I think what it problem at HW side.


----------

